# Pygocentrus VS Serrasalmus



## Jumaroo (May 27, 2003)

well i will go with pygos.. they are the ones that came in mind when i was realy young .. when the word piranha came in a conversation.. plus they are shoaling i dont realy like have a solitary fish..


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i go for pygos as i like to see more than one fish in my tank plus my fav of all piranha is piraya.
dixon


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

hmm... this subject has been up before... and its kinda poitntless because evry1 has their own opinion so i think this discussion is pointless, search for this subject ill bet you find alot on this...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tough question for me to answer. 
I like my mixed pygo shoal but my favorite shoal is my S. geryi. With that in mind I have to go with Serrasasalmus...a huge rhom or manuelli (if you can find one) make the best display fish, and you have such a larger variety to choose from. 
With Pygoscenturs you only have 3 different kinds with some variants, but with Serrasalmus you have 30+ to choose from and new ones being found all the time.


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeh, it's hard to decide. I have 3 RBP (Pygo) and I love them, but sometimes I wish I had a Spilo or a Rhom, especially cause I hear they're more active than Reds and the Rhoms get huge which is bad ass. I think the best thing to do if you can afford it, is to have a two tanks...one with pygos the other with serras.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Well in the movie piranha, which reall fascinated alot of people with piranhas they were using rohms. Serrasalmus resemble the more piranha like image to me.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I choose Serrasalmus cuz they include spilo and such and they all are BAD ASS fish that just like to swim and kill other things!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I love the killing of a shoal, but would cancel that out of a huge monster Rhom!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pygos all the way...its agroup thing..i like carnage ..i like how they rush food and fight over it tearing it apart







...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that is a hard question because i think that a pygo shoal looks awesome, *BUT* a large single rhom is a magnificent site.

i think i will go with pygo though.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Both if you can...the beauty of a single Serra P and the awesome feeding frenzi of a big great looking shoal...







!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I like rhoms for there personality and the size of the rhoms and manuelli. I love pygo shoals and they are cool to watch eat. Thats why you get both.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Serrasalmus bekuz Iono


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i leanr towards serrsalmus but you cant deny a large shoal of pygos. You gotta love their head shape! If i had a very large tank (200+) i would do a large shoal of Terns and maybe 1 or 2 caribe otherwise Serrasalmus takes my vote. Serrasalmus kicks ass!


----------



## richg48r (Jun 25, 2003)

Pygo's


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

gotta say pygo's that all i ever had


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I like pygocentrus


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Pygo's for me, because I prefer the look of a shoal of fish.
The "shoalable" serra's (geryi, and some others to a lesser extent) are less colorful than pygo's imo, and a tank with only one fish, no matter how big and menacing it is, is not as cool as a tank with a shoal of fish...
And besides that, I prefer the look of pygo's, with their bulldog face...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

pygo's.............................................


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I don't have any favorite. I like them both. I like Pygos for beign able to live with others in a shoal. I also like Pgo's because there is so much color in a tank with a large shoal of them. I like Serras for beign known to be so mean the majority of them can't live in a shoal. I also like Serras because then all the attention is on one single fish in the tank.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm leaning more towards a pygo shoal but also love rhoms.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

id go pygo's although i havnt had others.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

its a *TIE* 14 to 14.....what to do?!??!?!!?!?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i like pygos for their awesome feeding show. but serra looks better, i like the character on my gold spilo. my reds are whatevers.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

> The "shoalable" serra's (geryi, and some others to a lesser extent) are less colorful than pygo's imo, and a tank with only one fish, no matter how big and menacing it is, is not as cool as a tank with a shoal of fish...


 Guess you have never seen a geryi shoal in person. I have seen everything else in person, super reds, pirayas, tanks with 100+ cariba.. and none of them even come close to the fury and color of the geryi shoal... there is no comparison if you have the patience and experience to maintain shoaling serras they are far superior to pygo groups in looks or behaviour. They almos looks blue and purple in the sunlight, with bright red eyes and the black line down their center. Pygos turn brown and ugly as they get bigger... yuck..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very tough call, but I suppose I like pygos better--- they have the more classical, distinctive "piranha" look.

I really want an elongatus though


----------

